# Salty's Gun Reviews Soon Return for "Season 3"



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I've been working up my guns for the next series of reviews.

2016 will likely feature the following guns.

Beretta NEOS
WASR AK-47
M-53 Mosin
SKS Norinco
SKS (De-bubbaing a bubbad Norinco).
SKS Russian
Ruger LC9s
Sig Sauer 556xi
Mosin-Nagant
Mosin-Nagant Sniper
TriStar Semi-Auto all-purpose shotgun
Canik TP9SA
S&W Model 10
And... several more

PLUS a new feature... Bargain Ammo & how it performs hands on

----------------------------------

Here are links of my other reviews:

Hi-Point 9mm Carbine

Henry AR-7 .22LR Semi-Auto Survival Rifle

Marlin X7 Bolt Action Rifle

The Ole Smoke Pole: Review & Discussion Of Single-Shot Shottys

Henry Golden Boy .22

Phoenix Arms HP22A

Chiappa 1911-22

Windham Weaponry M4 AR-15 SRC

Rock Island Armscor M200 .38 Special

Kel-tec PF9

Ruger American Rifle .22LR Bolt Action

ISSC .22LR Semi-Auto (Glock clone)

North American Arms .22 Magnum/22LR/L/S convertible w/holster grip

Nagant Revolver (just for fun)

Glock 26 as a CCW/BOB/GHB option

Crickett Kids Rifle For Training Younglings & As A BOB/GHB Option

Mossberg 702 Plinkster

Ye Ole .22 Single Shot

Ruger SR-22 Semi-Auto Pistol

Hi-Point C9 Semi Auto Pistol

Heritage Arms .22 Convertible Revolvers

Ruger LCR .357 and .22LR revolvers

Mossberg Maverick 88 Security 12 Gauge Shotgun


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looking forward to them. Do you already have the Canik? I've heard lots of good things about them as a budget pistol.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Always love your reviews!

Canicl should be very interesting. I feel like it is one of, if not the most reliable budget gun available.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> Looking forward to them. Do you already have the Canik? I've heard lots of good things about them as a budget pistol.


I do, and it's GREAT. I'm actually using it as my BOL carry weapon, it's outstanding. Highly recommended (The SA version, it's a big improvement over the original double action version what was good, but funky).


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Always love your reviews!
> 
> Canicl should be very interesting. I feel like it is one of, if not the most reliable budget gun available.


OK, well I will start with that one then.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I have always enjoyed your reviews and was wondering. Been a while unless I missed it.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Prepared One said:


> I have always enjoyed your reviews and was wondering. Been a while unless I missed it.


I have more time in the winter to do stuff like reviews.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Looking forward to them!
I have a few on your upcoming list.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Looking forward to them!
> I have a few on your upcoming list.


Mosin's are hard, because there are so many of them... i've got a Finnish Mosin, a converted Dragoon, M-38, M-44, type 53, then of course there are the hex vs non-hex, sniper, etc... how to sort them all out?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I've got a Norinco SKS! If you need help on the firing line let me know. LOL.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I am looking forward to them Salty! 

Right now I am very much interested in expanding my revolver portfolio. The classic Smith & Wesson Model 10 is one I always wanted. Did they ever make it in anything other than .38?


----------

